# Mold on Interior of New roof



## metsno1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi all. First post......

We had a new roof put on in November (just two months ago) by a local contractor-supposedly very reputable. Decent size job. Cost around $9K.

During the install, there was a ton of rain. At first, they didn't even tarp the roof, leaving the roofing underlayment (but not the plywood) exposed. When we complained, they came and tarped the entire roof. It continued to rain for a couple more days. When we went into the attic to check on the condition of things, we noticed that water had seeped in and there were significant spots of wetness on the plywood that had seeped through and were clearly visible on the interior of the roof. Worse at the seems, and spread out from there. We took a couple videos at the time. 

We talked to the contractor about it, and they assured us that it was "ok," that it would dry, and there would be no problems with it-and if there were, they'd stand behind it (they've been in business a long time, so I think we're going to be OK if this needs to be remediated).

So we allowed the installation to continue. They began to put down the shingles on a pretty wet deck, and after another scramble where we verified directly with the manufacturer of the underlayment that it was OK to do so (put the shingles on a wet deck), the roof was completed.

Anyway, fast forward two months. Went up into the attic today to check on things, and found mold growing all over the new plywood (actually particle board), and it appears that there is still wetness in areas on the old plywood (that wasn't replaced) in areas that we had pointed out as being problematic in the first place during the installation.

Attached below is a pic of the mold. 

Wondering what steps you would all take in this situation? Should the contractor be held responsible for the mold at this point? And what needs to be done to remediate the situation completely and properly? How serious an issue is this?

Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## schlich (Jan 31, 2015)

yes call the contractor back here is what they will probably do. they will go in the attic and spray bleach to kill the mold and put some heat up there to dry it out and maybe a dehumidifier. you can ask them to remove your insulation and install new but you are in for a fight and it wont dry out to summer


----------



## kok328 (Feb 1, 2015)

A couple of things here. 
Ventilation seems to be an issue. 
Did you get their assurance in writing?
As stated "you" allowed the installation to continue. 
Shingle mfg had no idea of the percentage of moisture. 
Never particle board only OSB or plywood. 
Best of luck to you. I hope the contractor assumes responsibility. 
In future, take pictures and get statements in writing.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 2, 2015)

I have heard several times that bleach does not kill mold on wood b/c bleach loses it's effectiveness at the surface. Wood is too porous for bleach.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 2, 2015)

Vinegar will kills the mold spores or at least that's what I heard.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2015)

Household chemicals are good for smooth hard surface, Tile and the sort.
This house likely has a venting problem. it should have dryed out

http://support.sbcindustry.com/imag...ld on wood structural building components.pdf


----------



## GBR (Feb 2, 2015)

Such a deal for your first post, welcome!

OSB doesn't handle water well, Figs. 1a-c; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...nd-the-gap-eh/?searchterm=foam board in walls

The asphalt roof shingles are a -1 perm vapor barrier, panels can only dry to the interior- hence the mold. Fig.14- color for 5-6 perm house wrap is twice as open as you now have. Compare your location for days to dry; http://repository.tamu.edu/bitstream/handle/1969.1/4625/ESL-HH-04-05-25.pdf?sequence=4

It couldn't dry out with the roofing on, limited by 50%... they should have used air movement to dry it, with/out heat, depends on location...

Gary


----------



## ReliableRoofRepair (Jul 29, 2015)

Check the attic vents. Are they working? Check Soffits. Are they blocked? was insulation wet when installed?


----------



## Jessy (Aug 18, 2015)

Were you able to remediate the situation? 

I would go with the dehumidifiers, as schlich suggested.


----------

